# Does anyone have issues with the R5 focusing to infinity and not on a close up subject using the RF 100-500 mm lens?



## john1970 (Jun 3, 2021)

Dear Everyone,

This afternoon I was trying to take pictures of small birds and my R5 with the RF100-500 mm lens would in certain situation focus out to infinity and then it was very difficult for it to refocus on a small close up subject (e.g. a Chickadee). This did not occur with all background, but appeared to occur more frequently when the background had high contrast and the foreground had less contrast. 

If anyone has found a solution to this occurrence please share and thank you in advance.

Cheers,

John


----------



## AlanF (Jun 4, 2021)

Unfortunately, this problem has been raised here and in other sites for it is a problem with all mirrorless including the Sony A1 etc. Just focus on something else at a similar distance. I personally don’t find it much of a problem.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 4, 2021)

The problem is even worse with my EOS R and an EF lens, I guess.
AF often needs manual help with 100 L macro, focus indicator turns red every second time. That's why I have turned back to using it on the 5 D IV...or to focusing manually. And I didn't mean macro shots, but landscapes, portraits etc...
Still hoping for a more reliable AF in the R3, otherwise I'll buy me a second 5 D IV and keep using my quickly and reliably focusing 100-400 L II. I'm confident AF eye-control will help.


----------



## john1970 (Jun 4, 2021)

Thank to both for the replies. I also hope that the R3 has better AF as well that does a better job focusing in lower contrast situations. It is my understanding that Canon is working on a quad pixel AF that should greatly assist although it seems that this feature is reserved for a future R1 camera.


----------



## mkamelg (Jun 6, 2021)

In the preview video of the EOS R3 published by Canon Korea which I tossed to another thread on the forum, the camera was only accompanied by zoom lenses, as if their department was suggesting in a gentle manner which lenses would work best.

I can see the following lens models there:

RF 15-35mm f/2.8L IS USM
RF 24-70mm f/2.8 L IS USM
RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM
RF 28-70mm f/2L USM
RF 70-200mm f/4 L IS USM
RF 100-500mm f/4.5-7.1L IS USM

Of course we should also not forget about another gentle suggestion this time from Canon U.S.A., where in addition to the previously mentioned lenses I see models such as:

RF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS USM
RF 400mm f/2.8 L IS USM
RF 600mm f/4 L IS USM

So maybe there is some ray of hope for us. For us, because I personally use the RF 70-200mm f/4 L IS USM lens and I also have the same problem, well known to everyone on this forum.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 6, 2021)

mkamelg said:


> In the preview video of the EOS R3 published by Canon Korea which I tossed to another thread on the forum, the camera was only accompanied by zoom lenses, as if their department was suggesting in a gentle manner which lenses would work best.
> 
> I can see the following lens models there:
> 
> ...


I don't understand what you are getting at. Is it that you think the R3 might have solved the focus problem?


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jun 6, 2021)

I had a bit of the opposite problem when shooting planes in the air. I worked around it by finding a subject that was easy to focus on about the same distance away to get the focus back.

When I got back home I did some digging on ways to correct and I found this (setting to OFF)... I haven't tried it yet in the field but it seems like it could help.


----------



## ronaldzimmerman.nl (Jun 6, 2021)

Same here! It seems to be normal for on sensor af. All mirrorless have this. DSLRs have a separate af sensor and can also focus on things that are completely out of focus. On sensor af points can’t. That’s why you will have to pre-focus like back in the old days. 
besides that the R5 doesn’t have cross type af points. Unfortunately, both can’t be solved with firmware. This is the only disadvantage of the R5 for me.


----------



## mkamelg (Jun 7, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I don't understand what you are getting at. Is it that you think the R3 might have solved the focus problem?


I don't think anything. I was simply intrigued by the lens models that were found near the R3 in promotional materials, and I decided to share my observations with the world.


----------

